# Good moss to use as carpet



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Flame?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm a little partial to Peacock, but it really depends on the look your going for.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Peacock
Fissidens








Christmas
Flame

I haven't seen a flame moss carpet yet but I'm sure it would look nice and clean just like the above three.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

In the picture, Peacock is the one that is high right? Or in other words, top right corner. I think I'll go with fissidens since I need one that's kind of low. If only I could grow HC in there ):


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

The one that Houseofcards posted was peacock.

The one that I posted was fissidens of somekind, and if you look at the top right of the picture, I think that's flame moss carpet.


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

najas grass is realy good and it grows fast


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

ive always wanted to try willow moss


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Another shot of Peacock:


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

I either going with fissidens fontanus or crystalwort (riccia). What do you guys think? Here's my specs. 2 CFL's w/ 2.6 - 3 WPG, DIY CO2, and no ferts as of now (will probably just start using flourish tabs/comprehensive.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

>


Darnit Houseofcards! Now there's another plant I have to get.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Im with Sharkfood on this one. Ive had or tried over 12 different mosses and peacock is my favorite. Flame or erect moss seem like they would make the coolest looking carpets tho. Erect especially if you could channel some interest into trimming it once a year.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Sharkfood said:


> Darnit Houseofcards! Now there's another plant I have to get.


Sorry :red_mouth

As much as I like moss there is still something very unique about a riccia scape. This is the one of the main plants that got the whole Nature Aquarium thing going. Takes alittle more work than moss, but there's nothing like a bubbling riccia carpet or midground.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

x-mass moss


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Plain ol' Java Moss makes a nice carpet, too. Check this out.

http://www.jassarbrush.com/big-aquarium.htm


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

sorry, im bumping this old thread but i was wondeirng how long it takes to grow out fissidens like that picture because i know its a really slow grower and i want to do something similar.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

They grow faster when they are close to the light.


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

Do all those mosses grow without CO2? I love the look of the fissidens but I don't plan on having any CO2 in my first tank.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

aja31 said:


> Do all those mosses grow without CO2? I love the look of the fissidens but I don't plan on having any CO2 in my first tank.


Yes but very slowly.


----------

